# adding ground wires



## StephenH (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw a reference to adding grounding cables to various sensors from the battery. 
Has anyone done this? 
Was there a benifit?
Is there a danger of competing grounds creating a ground loop?
Thanks,
StephenH
1996 V6 3.0 ltr Maxima SE, Automatic, 118K mi


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

BlehmCo Engine Grounding Kits

They don't do much. It's mostly a placebo, and the power gains on a dyno are within the margin of error on most dynos...

Conversely, though, for $25 to make 'em yourself or $50 to buy 'em (don't pay $200!), it's cheap and even if it doesn't actually do anything, it looks pretty. 

Properly done, additional grounds just parallel existing grounds all the way to the stock grounding point on the block, so there's no danger of ground loops. Morons who run their ground kits to the firewall and random places in the engine bay might, but I seriously doubt it's doing anything aside from being useless.


----------



## StephenH (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you,
What was your greatest, easiest perfrmance gain?
Stephen


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

On a VQ30DE, the combination of intake (doesn't matter which) and y-pipe (again, doesn't matter which) seemed to pick up 12-15whp and equivalent torque, which is the best value by far.

If you live in an area with no snow and you don't worry about rust, pretty much anyone's aluminumized steel y-pipes will work fine-- Budget, Warpspeed, whoever. If you live in a place where you worry about rust, Cattman and Warpspeed both have nice stainless steel y-pipes. Maybe a few others do, too-- I'm not quite sure what the status is on some of the other companies than make Maxima parts.


----------

